# My R33 GTR single Turbo



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey Guys/Gals

Long time lurker, first time poster...I only have the car 10 months after years of searching for the right one in Ireland.

She was imported in 2017 by its first owner in Ireland and he imported via Miguel in New Era Imports

101,000kms.
Engine spec
Running a Precision 6062 Gen 2 single turbo with 6 boost manifold and 46mm precision external waste gate with screamer pipe.
Custom down pipe with V Band.
HKS silent high power exhaust system.
HKS metal catalyser.
HKS kansi tower bar.
HKS timing belt
All belts are fresh.
Splitfire coilpacks
Greddy boost and intercooler piping.
Metal head gasket with ARP studs.
Greddy radiator sard hoses.
750cc injectors
Link ECU
RC high flow fuel pump.
Extreme organic twinplate clutch kit.
Suspension and brakes
Hks Hyper max 3 fully adjustable coilovers.
Project Mu disk and pads all round
Braided brake lines
CE28 Sl's .
Original Nismo 400R front and rear bumpers and side skirts.
Goki carbon fibre intercooler shroud.
Carbon fibre front lip.
Knightracer Carbon rear wing.
Goki Carbon slam panel.
Xenon lights.
Nismo pillar garnish.
Factory fitted N1 rear glass no wiper.
Full black leather interior with red stitching by Robson Leather in Japan.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Really lovely, I can't see anything on it I don't like.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd love to see a dyno plot if you have one, there isn't much out there on the 6062


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow! Really nice mate. Yeah, any dyno print outs? Would be interesting to see too.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Guys, see was mapped on the road by Richard Bradley to be a fast road car by pervious owner so I don't have any dyno printouts, sorry.
I will throw her up on one at some point in the future and share the details.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

I painted the Lip to match the rest of the kit and put a set of TE37 SL's on her.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Autumnal snap


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

... what gear knob is that on there mate?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tomei 

you can buy them for less than £30 new


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks decent!


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

correct, I replaced with a stock one as I prefer the feel of leather 





matty32 said:


> Tomei
> 
> you can buy them for less than £30 new


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

🥴


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the tomei one just hard plastic?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes just hard plastic 

it can be difficult to use that type ( along with similar designs) when they get bit sweaty 

the midori one is crossed design on the handle for grip

the nicest one in my view to use is the Nismo titanium but it’s £180 😆


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I know! That’s a lot of money. I’ve got a nismo alloy one and a GT rubber one that’s been on for ages. I just liked the look of the Tomei one. It’s a Tomei shifter on mine too. I recon il stick with my nismo one.


----------



## madmannievo6 (Jul 15, 2017)

Really nice motor mate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmannievo6 (Jul 15, 2017)

Quick question where did you get the 3 pod boost gauge I've been looking for r33 dash.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's discontinued that pod, was fitted in japan. hard to find. (same is true for a similar R32 one)


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Couple of Power runs on my R33, this was the best run of the day, map needs slight tweaking but we ran out of time.
Its has precision gen 2 6062 turbo


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that, like I said above, you don't often see dyno printouts for 6062s. Looks like its tuned to come on boost fairly gently which is good for drivability. It can be tricky driving through the boost threshold on these otherwise.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

This is wheel power?!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like 525 wheel hp, and 619 calculated "flywheel" - isn't madness but some may call it 600ish. Still pretty stout.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

600 hp is an awesome power for a skyline. Mine was 600. I’ve gone for a 6266 but only because I was maxing out my turbos and didn’t want to blow it up.


----------

